# Kindle connects to 2G network even though 3G network is available



## Kujira (Aug 18, 2011)

I recently just purchased a Kindle (love it!) but my only gripe is the 3G, for whatever reason, it seems to always connect to "Vodafone (2G)" even though there are 3G networks available. I've tried to connect to these 3G networks but it doesn't seem to switch. Is there something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

There isn’t anything you can do about it. It's all automatic. How do you know a 3G network is available?

In any event, the speed difference between the two is probably pretty small for getting books, which take very little time to send/receive.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't say where in the world you are.  Sometimes you can use the Kindle to scan for a stronger network. . . .I've heard folks talk about doing so overseas (which from my perspective is outside the US/Canada  ) but I don't recall the code. . . .maybe Morf or someone will be along soon and can help.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> . . . .maybe Morf or someone will be along soon and can help.


Oh, put me on the spot, why don't you!  

Generally I'd just echo what Mike said, there's nothing much you can do, it is automatic. It does tend to start with a lower speed connection and then move up to 3G, I guess this is a compromise so there is some sort of connection straight away which it then improves on if possible.

Typically, for mine (a UK model in the UK so using Vodafone) it starts with GPRS, then after 30 seconds or so it will sometimes go to EDGE, then in another 30 seconds or so it goes to 3G.

It would help if you let us know what model of Kindle you have (from the serial number in the settings screen, does it start B00A, B006 etc), and what country you are in.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But I distinctly remember discussions about some way you can enter a code and see the networks available and then pick the strongest. . . . . .unfortunately I didn't take any notes because it wasn't something that concerned me at the time! . . . . I'll see if I can't troll the archives a bit and find an old thread. . . . .

edit: FOUND IT!

Go to home and press menu and then settings. Hold the <alt> key and press E, Q, Q. . .which is 311. It will allow you to manually connect to a network rather than using the default. Might let you set a new default too; not sure about that as I've never needed to actually do that, and I don't want to upset the status quo with my device. 

FWIW, 411, 611, and 711 also give information about your device.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The problem with the 311 screen is that the first thing you get is a huge warning "Switching Wireless Providers", which suggests that all sorts of nasty things will happen if you proceed, including your first born being sacrificed to Beelzebub  so I don't know of anybody who's ever tried it.

I've tried most things on my Kindle, and even *I* haven't pressed OK on that screen!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> The problem with the 311 screen is that the first thing you get is a huge warning "Switching Wireless Providers", which suggests that all sorts of nasty things will happen if you proceed, including your first born being sacrificed to Beelzebub  so I don't know of anybody who's ever tried it.
> 
> I've tried most things on my Kindle, and even *I* haven't pressed OK on that screen!


Oh yeah! It's scary. . . .but I'm sure some people used it (possibly before your arrival here) and it was very helpful because they could pick a network they knew had coverage. And my recollection is that if you pick one that doesn't work, you just do it again and pick another. So folks who were getting only a weak connection were able to find something stronger. Mostly these were folks using it in various parts of Europe. . . . .


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

It is not all that scary.  

Choosing OK puts Kindle search mode.  After a bit it will display a list of open networks and their type (e.g., 3G).  Pick one you like and Kindle will now use it.

If you have problems go back and choose automatic.  This is the default and is designed to find the best connection automatically.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I often use 311 to switch between providers as well as 3g and 2g connections. For me, the Kindle (2i) default to grab the 'best' connection *always* grabs a pretty poor (2 bars) 2g connection from home. Thus I force it to a 3g connection. When I'm away from home, and I want to use the store, I usually check which provider provides the strongest signal if I can't get through on *my* default.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See!  I knew there were people who'd used it successfully.

But I still think the warning is a bit scary if you already HAVE a good signal and what it seems to be saying is that you might make it STOP WORKING altogether.  Which was my case when I was just trying to research the problem.  One is reluctant because of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." 

But if it was 'broke', I'd definitely give it a try!


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But I still think the warning is a bit scary if you already HAVE a good signal and what it seems to be saying is that you might make it STOP WORKING altogether.


I agree; the warning is more fatalistic than required to merely warn idle fingers away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Elk said:


> I agree; the warning is more fatalistic than required to merely warn idle fingers away.


And yet. . . .I'm sure they've gotten service calls from people who messed with it and couldn't get it back to where it was . . . .though it is a fairly hidden feature. . . . . . .


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Well maybe I'll press it one day when I'm feeling brave...

In the meantime, OP, it looks like this may be the way to try to force your Kindle to the 3G connection you want to use.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

The first time I used 311 was to correct the time on my K2i. Someone on these boards recommended changing providers, which did work. It was during this experiment that I discovered that I could getter a better signal.


----------

